# STP: Need to get my bike to Seattle from Portland



## karlkras (Nov 25, 2005)

So I conned myself into doing this ride again (swore I'd never do THAT again) for the 3rd time and registered today. I live in the Portland area and plan on doing this with some friends from Seattle.
I was able to get Amtrak reservations for Friday (July 13) but the bike storage availability is full, so basically I can get there, but my bike is SOL.
I'm trying to work out some options on how to transport my bike.
If others on this list from Portland are reading this and have extra rack space on their vehicle I'd be happy to "rent" it for the ride up to the STP start as I don't really need human room.
However, if you do have room for both bike and owner available I can cancel my amtrak res and help pay for drive up.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

Last year, I took the chartered bus service that the organizers provided. They shipped our bikes in moving vans that left along with the buses... maybe you could arrange for them to ship just the bike for you. You need to be there to pick it up in Seattle. (Or make sure a buddy in Seattle will be allowed to pick it up from the moving van.)


----------



## karlkras (Nov 25, 2005)

bismo37 said:


> Last year, I took the chartered bus service that the organizers provided. They shipped our bikes in moving vans that left along with the buses... maybe you could arrange for them to ship just the bike for you. You need to be there to pick it up in Seattle. (Or make sure a buddy in Seattle will be allowed to pick it up from the moving van.)


Hey Bismo,
Yeah, PWTC prez mentioned that they sponsored this service from Portland but it's not mentioned on their own web site, only on CBC's, I politely asked that maybe they consider offering like information on the pwtc site, would seem logical.
I think I'll cancel my Amtrak res and simply take the shuttle to simplify the process.

thanks,
K2


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

karlkras said:


> Hey Bismo,
> Yeah, PWTC prez mentioned that they sponsored this service from Portland but it's not mentioned on their own web site, only on CBC's, I politely asked that maybe they consider offering like information on the pwtc site, would seem logical.
> I think I'll cancel my Amtrak res and simply take the shuttle to simplify the process.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the service was pain-free and kinda fun. Bikes are pretty well protected and watched. We did the ride for the first time last year. We stayed in the UW student dorms near where the bus drops you off. Not great but easy and very close to the starting line.


----------

